# Pinnacle souveran carnauba wax or Dodo juice supernatural?



## H13BS M (Oct 9, 2008)

So they are both around the same price, so was wondering what people think is better, or if they are quite similar??


----------



## ajc347 (Feb 4, 2009)

They're both nice waxes.

Souveran will darken paint more than SN, whilst SN gives a glossier finish.

SN is a far more durable wax than Souveran.

If I had to choose between the two, I'd go for SN.


----------



## VZSS250 (Jan 8, 2008)

I'd go Souveran over a durable sealant. 

Souveran has had time to evolve into a stable offering, so you know there's not going to be a v2.02 to fix the problems of v2, etc. No switching from soft, to hard and then to flaccid every few months. 

Buy SN once you have the classics in your cupboard first.


----------



## christian900se (Nov 10, 2009)

I like Souveran, but to be honest there are many waxes such as RG55 that cost less, look the same, and last twice as long. If you have a nice sealant to use as a base for Souveran, definately go for it. I wouldn't recommend it as a stand alone LSP though...


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

I rediscovered my souveran the other day and have to say i still love the look of it - really leaves a deep wet finish - its just a shame it doesnt last that long - Supernatural is also a great wax more durable than souveran


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

ajc347 said:


> They're both nice waxes.
> 
> Souveran will darken paint more than SN, whilst SN gives a glossier finish.
> 
> ...


Exactly ,i agree with you Souveran darken paint and bring very wet-look , for best result apply 2 coats first coat to add warm shine and second coat to achieving more glossiness . Souveran durability very week less than one month , Souveran designed to incredible depth and mirror-like reflection without care about durability and stamina.

See the Souveran on bonnet only , i applied AG SRP + Souveran 
i found AG SRP not the best product to use underneath carnuba wax .
however maybe you can see the difference the bonnet is darker and warmer than front wing.



















In the opposite direction , in the right side on bonnet you can see p21s Concours 
bring hi-gloss wet-look


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

WHIZZER said:


> I rediscovered my souveran the other day and have to say i still love the look of it - really leaves a deep wet finish - its just a shame it doesnt last that long - Supernatural is also a great wax more durable than souveran


I always crack my pot out when I want really good looks and durability is not an issue. Pretty much probably the best looking wax I own, better looking than Supernatural, just no durability !


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

How long does it last for realistically?

I guess it's wasted on silver 

:lol:


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

A month in the summer tops, though I was applying fortnightly so never cared ! Never ran as a winter coat.

Zaino or Werkstatt topped with any wax on Silver for me lol


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Yes souveran durabiliry 1-2 month , pinnacle Crystal Mist Nice QD refresh souveran and add warm wet-look , i found Pinnacle Crystal Mist is more to be spray wax than QD . And they wrote Crystal mist is Spray wax on the label , recently they changed the name after produce a new souveran liquid wax .


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Rich said:


> A month in the summer tops, though I was applying fortnightly so never cared ! Never ran as a winter coat.
> 
> Zaino or Werkstatt topped with any wax on Silver for me lol




Shoulda bought black :lol:

I kind of regret colour choice already!


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

RussZS said:


> Shoulda bought black :lol:
> 
> I kind of regret colour choice already!


You will get you life back ! Should have got Blue it's the middle ground lol



MAXI-MILAN said:


> Yes souveran durabiliry 1-2 month , pinnacle Crystal Mist Nice QD refresh souveran and add warm wet-look , i found Pinnacle Crystal Mist is more to be spray wax than QD . And they wrote Crystal mist is Spray wax on the label , recently they changed the name after produce a new souveran liquid wax .


Crystal Mist and Sonus Carnauba Spritz are still up there with my fave QD's over wax finishes.


----------

